# Duco Cement?



## randgrithr (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a pair of bottles that will be good for display once they are repaired, but I would probably not sell them because they are pretty cracked if you look closely, and any repair I do is bound to be amateurish. I'm going to use Duco Cement (unless someone here starts screaming that this will initiate Ragnarok) because Elmer's is lame, Krazy Glue is annoying if it gets on your hands, that X-whatever stuff is too expensive, and well, Duco Cement happens to be what I had in the kitchen drawer.

 This one is a Dr. S. Pitcher's Castoria that fell apart in my hands as I was taking it out of the ground. I don't have a lot of embossed flat panel medicines so I wanted to hang on to this one.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 23, 2011)

The better side of the Castoria. (At first I thought it said Gastoria, which I found amusing. Then again I am not from Queens.)


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 23, 2011)

This is the Bionic bottle. Totally unembossed, nothing on the bottom. BIM, tooled applied lip. Probably 1840-1880 or so given some of the other stuff that has come out of this area.

 It is pretty badly busted up but it deserves to be rebuilt, considering what it survived. During a torrential thunderstorm this bad boy was swept down the length of a 100 yard gully. That this is all that happened to it and that all 3 pieces fit back together nicely is a major miracle.

 So, what say you folks... is Duco Cement the right stuff for these jobs? I promise not to snort any... heehee...

 Eileen


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

> I'm going to use Duco Cement (unless someone here starts screaming that this will initiate Ragnarok) because Elmer's is lame, Krazy Glue is annoying if it gets on your hands, that X-whatever stuff is too expensive, and well, Duco Cement happens to be what I had in the kitchen drawer.


 
 Hey Eileen,

 I see you have misplaced your umlaut on RagnarÃ¶k. Duco works as well as can be expected on Castorias and the occasionally detached Norse diacritic.

 Thank goodness it's not a Dr. Fletcher's!


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I would use DucÃ¶ Cement if it made a difference. []

 Eileen


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes, that would work much better.[8D]






 Though, you do have to watch those cats from DuPont...


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 23, 2011)

My first on-site computer gig as a field tech was at AI Dupont hospital in Delaware. What a nightmare that was, but it was because AT&T had just been taken over by NCR and a noob from the new company had taken the wrong version of the software off the warehouse shelf. It was SO not my fault. I'd done everything by the numbers, but the older software I'd been given had a bug and everything blew up.

 My first weekend at the site, I was so upset at what had happened to the customer that I couldn't eat dinner. The second weekend - and yes, my bosses DID send me back there again because they KNEW it hadn't been my fault, I made damn sure I got me some surf and turf....

 Eileen


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

> Elmer's is lame


 
 Hey Eileen,

 I'm glad you brought this up. There is a lot of prejudice against Elmer. I don't know why. It is my personal favorite for nose hair removal or Personal Grooming with Elmer, The Video. Fun to watch with the soundtrack off, don'tcha think?

 For a more organic solution, you could make a slurry of flour. oatmeal & water, and daub it on real good. It's not bad in case you get stray bits on your hands or furniture. A quick lick and it cleans right off. Add some tasty accents, and you have the makings of a winner in Cupcake Wars (Behind the Scenes.)


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 23, 2011)

Surf, you're beginning to resemble a rapscallion.. bravo! []

 Eileen, if you could make your peace with Krazy glue, you'd enjoy better results. That castoria bottle will be stronger than new.. you could throw it across the room at a cinderblock wall and no devaluation will occur.. []


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

> Surf, you're beginning to resemble a rapscallion.. bravo![ []/quote]
> 
> Thank you Charles,
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 23, 2011)

Do stay in touch, Surfa san ..[]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, I shall, Charles,

 I thought I asked you never to put up that photo of me. My hair is such a fright!

 Say, do'ya remember Butch Wax?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course you don't, you're too young. That stuff was a nightmare in a jar. You'd be riding your bike, and all this airborne stuff would just stick to your head. I remember getting to school once, and having this terrible commotion going on up top. I checked my reflection in the ole locker mirror, and detected a very distressed Jaybird, 2 Monarch butterflies, and a panicked chipmonck all hopelessly stuck in my glistening perpendicular doo.

 Say, Eileen, if you happen to have any Butch Wax in your cupboard, you might try that. Slather those babies up with some good old Butch wax. If you threw the Castoria at Charlie's cinder block wall, it would stick.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 23, 2011)

That's why they invented the fine-tooth comb, isn't it? Nothing like total control over follical effluvia..





 ..the swarms of gnats you ride thru on your trail bike are every bit as effective as Just For Menâ„¢


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I have to say that certainly was a most disgusting array of random weird substances and potential uses thereof, with the exception being the scallions. But the fate of scallions around here tends to be they end up in my dehydrator.

 I am fairly sure I could throw the Castoria at a cinderblock residing firmly between the ears of a wild hog (either in Brooklyn, Queens or New Jersey) and it would not lose value in some people's eyes because it is already a pretty lame bottle, but I think it is cute and worth saving. 

 However, since all of you are so very obviously into product placement I figured I would try to fit in around here.

 Eileen


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 23, 2011)

> I think it is cute and worth saving.
> 
> However, since all of you are so very obviously into product placement I figured I would try to fit in around here.


 
 Hey Eileen,

 You're doin great, I tell ya. Don't know as I would really recommend Wildroot for this kinda job. Despite the endorsement from Fearless Fosdick, it's just too creamy.






 I find it interesting that you with the Sam Spade strip and Charlie, both felt the need to play the race card.

 Well, three can play that game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or is it four?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 24, 2011)

> I find it interesting that you with the Sam Spade strip and Charlie, both felt the need to play the race card.


 
 I find it interesting you find that. I find it even more interesting you find it interesting. In other words:


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2011)

> I find it even more interesting you find it interesting.


 
 Yo Cybe,

 Perhaps "interesting" was not the proper term, but because the edit feature has been truncated, I didn't have sufficient time to amend my sins. But, speaking of Gary Coleman, was that who we were talking about. Oh, yes, I see that I shoulda said, "Odd." And that is with a capital "O."


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 24, 2011)

Gosh, Surfari.. I'm so full of shortbread cookies and seltzer, I can barely move my typing fingers.. both of them.. so I'm letting you off easy tonight. Eileen, thanks for supplying us this platform for duco-fumigated babble.. nitey nite...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2011)

> I'm so full of shortbread cookies and seltzer, I can barely move my typing fingers..


 
 Ah, Charlie,

 Yes, I can understand entirely. Basking in that cementitious, yet powerfully effervescent snack combo would cause anyone to seek recubation.

 Sweaty dreams...


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 24, 2011)

I can see now that if there are things to be feared about using Duco Cement to repair bottles, it is simply that the fumes appear to affect people over the 1nt4rw3bz....


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Eileen,

 How right you are. You positively Homerized that Castoria glueback. I can feel your pride swelling right through this cloud of fumes. 

 Good work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What method of adhesion did you choose? Wait a minute, it was a hot glue gun, yes?


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 24, 2011)

As to the extremely randomly (as far as I am concerned) brought up subject of race, my opinion on the matter is that some people could definitely use more irony in their diet.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Eileen,

 I favor the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 myself. They're extra irony, but so's Castoria. How about yourself?


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 24, 2011)

Want. http://www.primrosecandy.com/Sugar%20Free%20Pinwheel%20Starlight%20Mints%20Item%20Number%200001615.jpg

 Do not want.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2011)

Eileen,

 I fear you may be succumbing to those fumes. That last bit was just so wrong.

 These, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are so much more on target with the candy cognoscenti of bottledom. Wouldn't you agree?

 Figure 9-10. Whatzup with that? Would that be abbreviated Counter Hum/int? Hum a few bars, will'ya?


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 24, 2011)

DO. NOT. WANT.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 24, 2011)

DO NOT WANT.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 24, 2011)

*DO NOT WANT. *


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 24, 2011)

I used to love root beer barrels, not much into candy anymore now.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 24, 2011)

Accepting candy from strangers can have it's problems.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 24, 2011)

Here is some candy I do not regret taking a pass on.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 24, 2011)

Likewise, the cure can be worse than the disease. These "halls of medicine" I am most glad to avoid.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2011)

Phew Eileen,

 That was a bit of a one sided rant. Pray tell, who might be that *UNWANTED* jowly gent? 

 Likewise, I'm aghast at your disregard for medicinal ephemera. The Scourge of Catarrh is certainly no laughing matter.


----------



## randgrithr (Apr 26, 2011)

After the psychotic and vaguely offensive interpretations a simple post about gluing a bottle back together appeared to generate, along with an insinuation that I was talking about "race" because I posted a cartoon with Sam Spade in it, I am sure you can and will come up with whatever explanations of my (ahem) "one sided" rant work for you. 

 So you'll pardon me if I don't bother.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 27, 2011)

> So you'll pardon me if I don't bother.


 
 Hey hey,

 It would appear that you just did.

 So sorry if your all vaguely offended. Perhaps you'l clue me in about what it is that you "DO NOT WANT." about the WTC, or one of their former lead tenants, "Here is some candy I do not regret taking a pass on."

 I lost one of my oldest friends in that tragedy, and find your observations bizarre.

 Please tell me that those posts were all in good fun.

 I apologise again if my poor attempts at humor sailed over your head.


----------

